# RCByrd dam gave up this beauty



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

Heres a 11 pound hybrid striper I caught last saturday on cut bait (yes skipjack). I caught another that was 9 pounds but he wasn't quite the hoss that this one was. We also waylayed about 15 sauger too. Got tired of catching them honestly.










My observation, all the fish I've caught this year have been looking great. They are all fat and healthy. Thanks for your continued efforts to keep the river clean!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Really nice fish! Congratulations!


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweet!!!! Where are you ?


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

Robert C Byrd dam, below Gallipolis Ohio


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Great fish


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! HANeal That's a dandy!!! HOW LONG Was it?

Here's a pic of the stripers that RIVARAT & friends caught. My fish scale bottomed out at 8# with the largest one and some of it was still on the TABLE! It was a hair over 24".

The 'Eyes' pic was from the Ohio Tribs a month or two ago.

BTW, RIVARAT,,, I got'em smoked for ya,,, They're VERY GOOD Eatin'!!


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

No idea, I guess around 24-26".

Nice bunch there yourself Doboy!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice hybrid. Congrats.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Hope your referring to them eyes sprawled out on your table....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote Rivarat "Hope your referring to them eyes sprawled out on your table...."

SMOKE EYES??? Heavens NO! 
Ate'm W BUTTER & ONIONS,,, Made an AWESOME Sam-mitch!.

We Be SMOKE'n BASS! TRYING TO MAKE 'EM TASTE LIKE SOMETHING! 
They turned out Not Too Bad,,,WAY better than STEEL! 
Ya just Gotta drink a BUNCH OF BEER,,,,,, 

Please send up another 50#!!! LMAO! (hick!)
jer


----------

